# briefcase (bag) for work



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was looking around for a briefcase for work... I wanna get something cute... maybe a pink, black, or tan color...
I know a lot of people on here know about cute items so let me know if you find anything cute! I was looking at this style on ebay rina bag (I think its a fake though)... anyone ever hear of Rina?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That looks nice...wish I had a reason to buy that...and wish I had money


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have never heard of this designer, but it certainly is cute and affordable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 25 2005, 03:55 PM
> *I was looking around for a briefcase for work...  I wanna get something cute... maybe a pink, black, or tan color...
> I know a lot of people on here know about cute items so let me know if you find anything cute!  I was looking at this style on ebay rina bag (I think its a fake though)... anyone ever hear of Rina?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37786*


[/QUOTE]

It is cute... depends on how you want to use it. I do think I'd go for real leather rather thank fake. I think fake leather will not hold up as well. Real leather gets better with age; fake gets worse. 

I would also stick with a businesslike color of black, tan, beige, etc. It shows you are serious about business. Red might be OK... pink just seem young and "weak"(in a business sense)... hope that makes sense..... Pink is good for fun things but not sure if it is good for the work environment or business meetings.

I like bags that are easy to get in to without opening a flap. Especially for business trips when you have to quickly grab some papers or someone hands you something and you want to quickly put it in your briefcase... I hate having to set it down and open up a flap, etc. I like soft briefcases with at least one open pocket on the outside. 

I've noticed that a lot of people are using totes these days instead of briefcases. A nice leather tote is very handy for papers, lunch or whatever....

I don't know what kind of work you do and maybe it won't be going to business meetings. If that is the case, then maybe the pink faux leather would be OK.. It is inexpensive enough that you can use it a while and then move on to something else.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Rina Rich is a line that seems to do less expensive knockoffs of other designers, like the Gucci horsebit bag. Some of the line may be original. Her stuff that I have seen sells for around $35 or less, depending on the size. I think the pink briefcase is nice, but I'm not sure how well her stuff is made, so if you are looking for something very durable to be used everyday, then you might want to go with a real leather bag (or perhaps even a better quality faux leather bag). They can be expensive, but they age wonderfully, and they last forever. Let me know what your price range is and what you need the bag to do for you, and I'd be happy to shop around a bit. However, if you're not looking to spend more than $40 and this isn't a bag that will need to take a beating, then I think the pink one is very fun and has a wonderful shape. Plus, it's a great colour.
Tavish thinks you should get a ball instead, cause they are more fun.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

you might want to think about getting a tote with wheels. I use one of these when I go in to the office. Especially if you carry a laptop. The breif cases get heavy and hard to cary over your sholders once you start bringing home lots of work. 
my bag on wheel is great, my girlfriend got one too. You can put everything in it and it still looks great.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

If you are looking for something to last a while, getting the real leather/real designer is a better bet. They are expensive, but they do hold up extremly well. Coach has some cute briefcase style bags and shoulder bags. I don't know what your spending limit is, but the Prada bag I use for work is great. I shove all kinds of stuff in there and at times I feel like I'm gonna split the seams because of all the stuff I carry, but it's very durable. 

Also check out ebags.com. My sister got a great laptop bag that doesn't look like the typical laptop bag and it has plenty of room for her school books and notebooks. Have fun shopping!!!!!  I love bags!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think these are very cute and trendy, but functional. Never bought anything from here, but would like to one day!

Franlkin Covey Santa Monica Tote









Cute Santa Monica Binder










~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Feb 25 2005, 08:24 PM
> *I think these are very cute and trendy, but functional.  Never bought anything from here, but would like to one day!
> 
> Franlkin Covey Santa Monica Tote
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You are so right... a very good value! Very nice!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

You may also try your local Wilson's Leather. They have tons of italian leather products for women at work in all kinds of nice colours.

I purchased a rolling laptop case that also has a place for clothes and have used it to travel for many years. One time the zipper ripped and I just took it back to the store and they shipped it off to be repaired for free.

Wilsons reminds me alot of coach, they have excellent customer service and great products.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love this bag from Anthropologie. It is professional and fun at the same time. It is a little small to put tons of stuff but it will fit papers and stuff.

Here is the website Webpage

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Feb 26 2005, 04:53 PM
> *I love this bag from Anthropologie.  It is professional and fun at the same time.  It is a little small to put tons of stuff but it will fit papers and stuff.
> 
> Here is the website Webpage
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We've got some good "personal shoppers" on SM! That is such a cute bag!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Look at this site if you are looking for a briefcase that holds a lap top. My daughter is getting one (the case, already has the laptop).

http://melissabeth.com/index.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advice and your thoughts! I like the bags everyone posted... i dunno which one to get now.... soo much to think about so i dont waste my money, ya kno... 

I will prob get a real leather bag instead of a fake one.
I still have to decide on the color... 
I didnt see many coach bags that i could use for papers and stuff...









Has anyone heard of these companies? Marsus Moonsus


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 26 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Thanks everyone for your advice and your thoughts!  I like the bags everyone posted... i dunno which one to get now.... soo much to think about so i dont waste my money, ya kno...
> 
> I will prob get a real leather bag instead of a fake one.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm not familiar with Marsus/Moonsus but just clicked on your links and their stuff is very interesting! Coach makes nice briefcases... their site is not very well organized and there isn't one place that has all briefcases, but here are their most popular. These will last for years.... Coach Briefcases


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

OMG...I love the Moonsus cases!!!! Very cute!!! Thanks for posting that site...I may just get one, pricey but VERY cute!







I have never seen anyone with the Moonsus bags...very chic!

I like this one, the Signature Computer Bag:










Same in the color I like:









I also love this one, but it may be too thin...this is the one you liked Kodie:









I like the Coach bags too...it all depends on the material you want, like canvas, leather, etc.

~Elegant


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 26 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Has anyone heard of these companies?  Marsus Moonsus
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38013*


[/QUOTE]
Never seen those, but they look really great!!! Cute and simple designs...so much to choose from!!!! Good luck on your search!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

These bags are all so nice! I am tempted to buy another but I know I won't be able to carry it. I finally gave in and went for praticality over looks. With my laptop and all the papers, I couldn't drag everything back and forth in a side bag. I now use an ugly backpack or the breifcase on wheels!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 27 2005, 01:36 PM
> *These bags are all so nice!  I am tempted to buy another but I know I won't be able to carry it.  I finally gave in and went for praticality over looks.  With my laptop and all the papers, I couldn't drag everything back and forth in a side bag.  I now use an ugly backpack or the breifcase on wheels!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38168*


[/QUOTE]
OK.. I couldn't resist







... here is really neat looking backpack from the Moonsus web site:
Moonsus Backpack


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my...don't get me started!!!! Now, I am going to spend the next few hours surfing! Seriously, I need to get off the computer. I bought some baby pens for my furkids from ebay and I have to go pick them up (local seller).



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 27 2005, 01:43 PM
> *OK.. I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charmypoo,
I understand...I'm a backpack girl myself! It is normal now that I'm in school and when I'm teaching I think it will be ok. But I used to work in IT and I traveled full time, I hated the laptop bags b/c my arm/back/everything would be killing me by the time I got to the plane, so I got a cool laptop backpack from LL Bean. I LOVE IT! Mine is black and looks very professional -- not very student like.

Nicolle


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... i think i like either of these two bags... 
the coach bag in black leather... coach
or 
the moonsus bag in black... 
moonsus
I just dunno... I see that the fabric one from moonsus says its all weather material... is the leather? Could it get wet from the rain?
Also.. the coach one.. i cant see how wide it is.. i kinda like the slim look... cause i dont need to carry a lap top or anything real big... mostly papers over to the lab we work in.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 28 2005, 02:40 PM
> *well... i think i like either of these two bags...
> the coach bag in black leather... coach
> or
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The specs on the Coach say it is 2-3/4" wide.. That would be front to back. That is not all that wide at all. They are both fabulous bags... you've picked out two great choices. I think the fabric bag will stay neat and crisp always.. the Coach, as you probably know, will get that well-worn patina, etc.... so it will have a different look as time goes on. Also, the inside of the Coach is probably not lined.... you might want to see what sort of pockets, etc. the Coach has... the Moonsus looks like it is very nice inside with lots of pockets, etc. You could put your cell phone in there, etc. and not have to take your purse when you go to the other building... You can't really go wrong with either one.....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 28 2005, 02:40 PM
> *well... i think i like either of these two bags...
> the coach bag in black leather... coach*


There is a Coach outline at woodbury commons in NY. I love going there and remember seeing computer bags there for at least 40% off!


----------

